# My Saltmarsh Skiffs 14



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Where did you get the nickel in your push pole clip? I have a Bohemian nickel as a good luck piece and want it in my steering wheel knob.


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

It's actually a Bahamian 10 cent piece with two bonefish. 
Get it in the Bahamas


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> It's actually a Bahamian 10 cent piece with two bonefish.
> Get it in the Bahamas


That is cool as heck! Great idea and one nice looking skiff. Congrats!


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks guys! I've been lurking this site for years and I am excited to finally be able to share something of my own.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> [/img]
> I slowly drifted to a 3'  blonde spot just before the channel which is all I needed to shoot out of there


Where did you find that 3' Blonde you're talking about and why did you shoot her?

Cool lookin' skiff…best of luck!


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

> > [/img]
> > I slowly drifted to a 3'  blonde spot just before the channel which is all I needed to shoot out of there
> 
> 
> ...


lol sounds like bad roadhouse movie doesn't it?  

Thanks


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Educate me on that cooler cradle/grab bar you have. How is it attached to the deck?


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

> Educate me on that cooler cradle/grab bar you have. How is it attached to the deck?


The cooler cradle is bolted down to the deck. 5200 was used to seal the bolt holes. Also, there is a rigging tube running under the false floor from the bilge area to the rear port side leg of the cooler caddy. This will allow installation of a fish finder to the cooler caddy if needed. 
Since I am not using a fish finder I did not run any wiring through here. Instead, i am using a separate battery to power  my chartplotter and charge my iPhone. The battery sits inside of the small box pictured here. It is a simple 12v 9ah back up battery and it can run my chartplotter far beyond my needs before needing a charge. I can also remove the entire chartplotter/battery setup and take it inside after a long day of fishing to review routes, waypoints or any other information without having to sit inside the boat to do it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

All day All day!!!!


Skiff looks great, man!


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

> All day All day!!!!
> 
> 
> Skiff looks great, man!


all day ninja!  thanks again brother!
I am hoping to ride out to Biscayne once I get the prop sorted out. Your boy, the bonefish whisperer, is making it look too easy out there!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, Hell yeah....That set up is bad ass.


----------



## medic1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sweet! In your opinion-would the SM14 be too small for 2 adults and a small child? Need something larger than my NMZ and that thing is sweet!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a cool way to power a chart plotter. Mine is hooked to the cranking battery and I have to hook my Lorance 5 to the boat to run it


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

> Sweet! In your opinion-would the SM14 be too small for 2 adults and a small child? Need something larger than my NMZ and that thing is sweet!!


Thanks! I think it will be fine for 2 adults and a child. Obviously something bigger would be best but this works fine. My wife and daughter can both sit on top of the yeti comfortably. Wife is average size and my daughter is on the smaller side of the scale for a seven year old. 
Skiff is plenty stable to handle hyper kids as well!


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

> That is a cool way to power a chart plotter. Mine is hooked to the cranking battery and I have to hook my Lorance 5 to the boat to run it


I know what you mean. That was part of the reason I decided to power it this way. The main reason was because being from Miami, I am genetically programmed to enjoy listening to loud music ;D Since the Suzuki didn't have an alternator to charge my battery ,which will undoubtedly drain after a few of hours of loud music, I did not want to be without a chart plotter regardless of how loud or how long my stereo has been playing. 
If my battery dies, I can still navigate my way home regardless of where I am. 
Since my iPhone is my stereos head unit this also allows me to have a away of charging it. 
12v 9ah sealed lead acid batteries are cheap and can be found on Amazon for under $20 with Prime shipping to boot.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> It's actually a Bahamian 10 cent piece with two bonefish.
> Get it in the Bahamas


I should've re-phrased my question....I have the coin....I wanted to how you got the coin on your push pole clips? Did you do that yourself? Was it already done? I want to do that on my steering wheel knob.


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

> > It's actually a Bahamian 10 cent piece with two bonefish.
> > Get it in the Bahamas
> 
> 
> I should've re-phrased my question....I have the coin....I wanted to how you got the coin on your push pole clips?  Did you do that yourself? Was it already done?  I want to do that on my steering wheel knob.


I gave the push pole holder and coin to a buddy who has a machine shop. He milled out the top of the holders for me and epoxied the coin in place. I then placed a UV/Water resistant clear paint over the top of the coin to protect it from the elements as best as I could. If I could do it over, I would have made the recess larger so that the coin sits deeper in the holder. Then I would have covered it with a Uv resistant polyurethane for better protection. 
Hope this helps


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice skiff salami.


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

> very nice skiff salami.


lol thank you


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That helps huge. Thanks!


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

what shaft length are you running? 20" or 15" and did you install a jackplate? looks like some pics have a full transom (implies 20" shaft) but the one in the water has a notch - did you cut it after delivery? putting a 20" on a 14' saltmarsh with a jackplate and it just looks long...haven't run it yet.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

This is a beautiful skiff


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

That is a super cool skiff!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

+1 on the shaft length?


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

I've now run my 14' salt marsh with 20hp mercury 20" shaft - full transom and micro jacker. it just looks long. I can run with it up all the way if calm and trimmed in. I have the jack plate mounted as high as possible and the engine too. I can't see where i'd want to run it with the jack plate all the way down. I'm glad I got the full transom over notched but I still think I could have gotten away with the 15" shaft - that may be a bad assumption. it will blow out in turns and air some when rough. I'd like to hear if anyone has run a short shaft on a jack plate - or a tunnel.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Shadowcast said:


> Where did you get the nickel in your push pole clip? I have a Bohemian nickel as a good luck piece and want it in my steering wheel knob.


Jon,

I think I have a couple laying around.. I'll sell them to you for $5.00ea. Kidding my friend.. Let me know if you need a couple and I get them to you gratis..


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

BobbyC....I got the nickel....I just want get it in my steering wheel knob.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Shadowcast said:


> BobbyC....I got the nickel....I just want get it in my steering wheel knob.


Any machine shop can mill it down for you assuming there is enough material in the knob. It would probably be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> Any machine shop can mill it down for you assuming there is enough material in the knob. It would probably be fairly inexpensive.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> BobbyC....I got the nickel....I just want get it in my steering wheel knob.


Shadow I am thinking your steering knob probably has the plastic piece that covers the nut to hold it on. With that being said you will probably be best served to make sure it is something removable because putting one there was my first thought as well. I'm sure someone on here is intuitive enough to figure that one out.


----------



## Davis Bennett (Oct 5, 2015)

im thinking about getting one... any negatives so far?


----------



## Kaptn'Nick (Nov 1, 2015)

what did that package run you ball park wise if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Any idea what a SM 14 hull with bare minimums cost?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

trekker said:


> Any idea what a SM 14 hull with bare minimums cost?


you should be able to find that on their website. saltmarshskiffs.com


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

They removed the actual price sheet from their website. You can request a current one from them by email. The most current price I know of for absolute bare minimum was 3590 for just the hull. But. you're probably better off emailing them and telling them what you want, so you know what it would cost you.


----------



## thepatten (Dec 15, 2016)

What are the colors there? It's hard to see the hull color especially (doesn't help that I'm slightly colorblind)


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

thepatten said:


> What are the colors there? It's hard to see the hull color especially (doesn't help that I'm slightly colorblind)


FYI this thread is a year and a half old.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

jddurango said:


> FYI this thread is a year and a half old.


So does that mean the colors of the boat have changed? I am sure some body on this forum knows what the colors of this boat are. I am sure the current or former owner of this skiff is on here. You guys are a tough audience.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Shadowcast16 said:


> So does that mean the colors of the boat have changed? I am sure some body on this forum knows what the colors of this boat are. I am sure the current or former owner of this skiff is on here. You guys are a tough audience.


Relax, I wasn't being critical of the guy. Tough crowd? I just gave him an "FYI"...I didn't call him names or I wasn't mean to him. Geez. He's a new poster and I was just trying to help him out.

When you post a question to a thread that is 2 years old that person may not be around or see it to respond. He may not realize it was an old thread and be wondering why the guy isn't responding.

Yes....someone on this forum may know the color....SM/Ankona definitely would.


----------



## floridabrahmer (May 31, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> I should've re-phrased my question....I have the coin....I wanted to how you got the coin on your push pole clips? Did you do that yourself? Was it already done? I want to do that on my steering wheel knob.


just trace it out then dremmel or get a diamond bit and grind you a hole out. or find someone with a lathe to cut it out


----------

